# High count of "no driver attached" in dmesg



## patpro (Mar 6, 2020)

I've installed FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE on new hardware (SuperMicro X11 SPM-F + Intel Xeon Silver 4210) and in comparison to older hardware (X9 motherboards from Supermicro, old desktop motherboard from Intel) I have a lot of "no driver attached" messages in dmesg output (full https://www.patpro.net/~patpro/dmesg.txt):


```
pci0: <dasp, performance counters> at device 8.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <unknown> at device 17.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <unknown> at device 17.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <serial bus> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
pci10: <network, ethernet> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 14.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 15.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 18.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 18.1 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 21.1 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 22.1 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 22.5 (no driver attached)
```

I wonder if it's to be expected. Is there any common fix?
(on the X9 motherboard I've got only one, and none on the Intel desktop motherboard)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2020)

Post the output from `pciconf -lv`.


----------



## patpro (Mar 6, 2020)

I've recorded the output of `pciconf -levc` which is a bit more noisy here: https://patpro.net/~patpro/pciconf-levc.20200306-0.txt


----------



## LVLouisCyphre (Mar 7, 2020)

It appears to me that the kernel isn't aware of these newer devices.  If the GENERIC kernel isn't aware of them then you need to submit a bug report.  I would also try installing 11.3-RELEASE to verify this isn't unique to 12.x.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 7, 2020)

A installation is not necessary, booting a installation image is sufficient. Besides 11.3-RELEASE you can try 12.1-STABLE and 13.0-CURRENT.


----------



## patpro (Mar 7, 2020)

Result with 13.0-CURRENT is the same: 


```
pci0: <dasp, performance counters> at device 8.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <unknown> at device 17.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <unknown> at device 17.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <serial bus> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
pci10: <network, ethernet> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 14.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 15.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 18.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 18.1 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 21.1 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 22.1 (no driver attached)
pci7: <dasp, performance counters> at device 22.5 (no driver attached)
```

pciconf output for 13.0-CURRENT is here: https://patpro.net/~patpro/pciconf-levc.20200307-0.txt
full dmesg -a is here: https://patpro.net/~patpro/dmesg_13.0.txt

I'll try 11.3-RELEASE later but I'm not very optimistic.


----------



## LVLouisCyphre (Mar 7, 2020)

I wouldn't be either.  These are most likely new devices the kernel isn't aware of.  That's one of the caveats with using FreeBSD, you need to be a half or a generation behind for driver support.


T-Daemon said:


> A installation is not necessary, booting a installation image is sufficient. Besides 11.3-RELEASE you can try 12.1-STABLE and 13.0-CURRENT.


You are correct, sir.  If you have any unattached drivers with a bootable installation image, it's most likely presently unspported hardware.


----------



## patpro (Mar 7, 2020)

Well, may be in a year or two FreeBSD will come to fully support this hardware. I guess that could count as an hardware upgrade ;D


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 7, 2020)

Look at the description of the devices that have no drivers in your long output: They are various CPU registers (probably performance counters), chipset MROM, management engine, chipset power management, SPI interface, and so on. Look for all the peripherals labelled "none" in the long output. Do you actually need any of those? Can one actually make practical use of any of those on a server? Other than for low-level benchmarking, I don't know what they are useful for.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 3, 2020)

Copy the pciconf output here so as not to lose in the future.

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0x20208086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioat0@pci0:0:4:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioat1@pci0:0:4:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioat2@pci0:0:4:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioat3@pci0:0:4:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioat4@pci0:0:4:4:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioat5@pci0:0:4:5:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioat6@pci0:0:4:6:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioat7@pci0:0:4:7:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none0@pci0:0:5:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20248086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none1@pci0:0:5:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x20258086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioapic0@pci0:0:5:4:    class=0x080020 card=0x20268086 chip=0x20268086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none2@pci0:0:8:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20148086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none3@pci0:0:8:1:    class=0x110100 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20158086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none4@pci0:0:8:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20168086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none5@pci0:0:17:0:    class=0xff0000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1ec8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
none6@pci0:0:17:1:    class=0xff0000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1ed8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
ahci0@pci0:0:17:5:    class=0x010601 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1d28086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1af8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
none7@pci0:0:20:2:    class=0x118000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1b18086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
none8@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1ba8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
none9@pci0:0:22:1:    class=0x078000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1bb8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
none10@pci0:0:22:4:    class=0x078000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1be8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
ahci1@pci0:0:23:0:    class=0x010601 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1828086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1908086 rev=0xf9 hdr=0x01
pcib2@pci0:0:28:5:    class=0x060400 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1958086 rev=0xf9 hdr=0x01
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1c18086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
none11@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x058000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1a18086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
none12@pci0:0:31:4:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1a38086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
none13@pci0:0:31:5:    class=0x0c8000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0xa1a48086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
nvme0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x010802 card=0xa801144d chip=0xa808144d rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
pcib3@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x11501a03 chip=0x11501a03 rev=0x04 hdr=0x01
vgapci0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0x20001a03 rev=0x41 hdr=0x00
none14@pci0:22:5:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20348086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none15@pci0:22:5:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x20358086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioapic1@pci0:22:5:4:    class=0x080020 card=0x20368086 chip=0x20368086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none16@pci0:22:8:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none17@pci0:22:8:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none18@pci0:22:8:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none19@pci0:22:8:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none20@pci0:22:8:4:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none21@pci0:22:8:5:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none22@pci0:22:8:6:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none23@pci0:22:8:7:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none24@pci0:22:9:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none25@pci0:22:9:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none26@pci0:22:14:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none27@pci0:22:14:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none28@pci0:22:14:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none29@pci0:22:14:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none30@pci0:22:14:4:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none31@pci0:22:14:5:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none32@pci0:22:14:6:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none33@pci0:22:14:7:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none34@pci0:22:15:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none35@pci0:22:15:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x208e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none36@pci0:22:29:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20548086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none37@pci0:22:29:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20558086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none38@pci0:22:29:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20568086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none39@pci0:22:29:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20578086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none40@pci0:22:30:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20808086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none41@pci0:22:30:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20818086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none42@pci0:22:30:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20828086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none43@pci0:22:30:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20838086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none44@pci0:22:30:4:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20848086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none45@pci0:22:30:5:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20858086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none46@pci0:22:30:6:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20868086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
pcib6@pci0:100:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0x20308086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
none47@pci0:100:5:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20348086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none48@pci0:100:5:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x20358086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioapic2@pci0:100:5:4:    class=0x080020 card=0x20368086 chip=0x20368086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none49@pci0:100:8:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20668086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none50@pci0:100:9:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20668086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none51@pci0:100:10:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20408086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none52@pci0:100:10:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20418086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none53@pci0:100:10:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20428086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none54@pci0:100:10:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none55@pci0:100:10:4:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20448086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none56@pci0:100:10:5:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20458086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none57@pci0:100:10:6:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20468086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none58@pci0:100:10:7:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20478086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none59@pci0:100:11:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20488086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none60@pci0:100:11:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20498086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none61@pci0:100:11:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x204a8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none62@pci0:100:11:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x204b8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none63@pci0:100:12:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20408086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none64@pci0:100:12:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20418086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none65@pci0:100:12:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20428086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none66@pci0:100:12:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none67@pci0:100:12:4:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20448086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none68@pci0:100:12:5:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20458086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none69@pci0:100:12:6:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20468086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none70@pci0:100:12:7:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20478086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none71@pci0:100:13:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20488086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none72@pci0:100:13:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20498086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none73@pci0:100:13:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x204a8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none74@pci0:100:13:3:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x204b8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
mpr0@pci0:101:0:0:    class=0x010700 card=0x31101000 chip=0x00961000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
pcib8@pci0:178:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x095d15d9 chip=0x20308086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
none75@pci0:178:5:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20348086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none76@pci0:178:5:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x20358086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioapic3@pci0:178:5:4:    class=0x080020 card=0x20368086 chip=0x20368086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none77@pci0:178:14:0:    class=0x110100 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20588086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none78@pci0:178:14:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20598086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none80@pci0:178:15:1:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20598086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none82@pci0:178:18:1:    class=0x110100 card=0x00008086 chip=0x204d8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none83@pci0:178:18:2:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x204e8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none84@pci0:178:21:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20188086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none85@pci0:178:21:1:    class=0x110100 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20888086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none86@pci0:178:22:0:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20188086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none87@pci0:178:22:1:    class=0x110100 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20888086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none88@pci0:178:22:4:    class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20188086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none89@pci0:178:22:5:    class=0x110100 card=0x00008086 chip=0x20888086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
pcib9@pci0:179:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00008086 chip=0x37c08086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
pcib10@pci0:180:3:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00008086 chip=0x37c58086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
none90@pci0:181:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x000015d9 chip=0x37cc8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
ixl0@pci0:181:0:2:    class=0x020000 card=0x37d115d9 chip=0x37d18086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
ixl1@pci0:181:0:3:    class=0x020000 card=0x37d115d9 chip=0x37d18086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
```


----------

